# Which Ivory/Cream dialed Grand Seiko would you pick??



## ispeshaled

Fell into the rabbit hole of researching Grand Seikos and am loving the ivory/cream dialed models with a strap. They just ooze class and has that vintage vibe I'm looking for.

SBGM221








SBGR261








SBGW231 (manual wind)








Which would you pick??


----------



## heb

The bottom one (without date) is the one.


----------



## Domo

Have you seen the hi-beato SBGJ versions? SBGJ017 for instance. I also love the manual wind but definitely go for the SBGW035. It's dial is even creamier and you get a blued seconds hand and a bracelet. Get the strap later


----------



## dannyking

If you want a GMT then go for the SBGM221. If not then how about the SBGJ017G?


----------



## PNIE

From the ones you mentioned I'd go either SBGR261 SBGW231.

But indeed I have taken a plunge and got myself the lovely SBGJ017










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976

That GMT is lovely in person. That gets my vote. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

Out of the three, the manual wind takes the cake.


----------



## De Wolfe

I would personally go with SBGM221, the blue hand just adds to the charm, in addition to the 24 hour markers.


----------



## ivanos

You may also consider SBGW235 but replace the bracelet with strap. One another point to consider is the size difference: SBGW231/235 is 37 mm while SBGR261 is 39.5 mm. For me the size of 261 fits more but hey the style of 231/235 is so pure. Personally I would go for 261.


----------



## RuggerAl

I dislike the display of the GMT, but if picking another cream colored dial, like the one by PNIE, I'd go that route. But of the three, the manual wind at the bottom. That one has the highest class/retro vibe.


----------



## rcoreytaylor

The GMT is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

I would go with the GMT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G07

The GMT - gorgeous watch!


----------



## whineboy

Domo's right - having handled the W031, W035 and R061, the 031 dial is more lemony than cream. The 061 dial is the creamiest, the 035 is somewhere in between.

If you are a handwind fan, go for the W235 (I am and have a W035). Otherwise, the R261 is pretty close to perfect.


----------



## ivanos

__ https://www.facebook.com/1310738915645336/posts/1625031174216107



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_raider

To the OP, I just got the sbgm021 which is the previous dial version of the 221. I can't say enough good things about the dial color!


----------



## Lucien369

I chose for myself the SBGW231. 

Perfect on a brown alligator strap.


----------



## jeffreyt

I had and loved the understated elegance of the SBGR061. It really is a creamy dialed beauty with a sexy brown leather strap! I just traded it in to Timeless Luxury because I thought it looked too small on my wide wrist. I only wore it twice, and I see that they now have it loaded on their used watch website.

Good luck with your selection. All of your choices are beautiful.

Jeff


----------



## bmwpower

Personally, I looked at all of your options. The manual wind was smaller, missing the all important blued seconds hand and didn't have the same hour and minutes hands - it's hands are much simpler.

I felt the GMT's dial was a little too busy. Also I owned a Rolex GMT-IIC and never used the GMT function.

The SBGR-061 has proven the perfect companion. The contrast of the cream dial and blue seconds, the way the hands and the indices catch and reflect light, the attention to detail paid to the date window and its careful framing - I have never enjoyed owning a watch more.


----------



## gshock626

I vote for the 231. Love mine.


----------



## ispeshaled

Heavily leaning towards a SBGW231 or 235. Loving the retro manual winding and overall thinner case.


----------



## OmegaRed

heb said:


> The bottom one (without date) is the one.


I als vote no date


----------



## limnoman

Probably need to see these in the flesh. From the pics I’ve gotta go with door #3. Like the vintage look of the clean, no date dial. It reminds me of vintage Omegas from the mid 1950s.


----------



## darwin95

Another SBGR061 fan here. The cream dial color is real beauty and I found the dial size and thickness to be my ideal. I just can't take it off. Cheers. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## king_collector

For me would be the SBGM221


----------



## Dankoh69

Not considering the hi beat?









Dankoh69


----------



## ruuskystar

Love the strap Darwin95. Looks great!

What's your wrist size? Lug to lug on this watch is around the 46.5mm mark. Do you find the lugs too long in any way?



darwin95 said:


> Another SBGR061 fan here. The cream dial color is real beauty and I found the dial size and thickness to be my ideal. I just can't take it off. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sackrace

I love the SBGR261 but am concerned about it's size with me wrist being a bit shy of 6.5". Any slim wristed here that have tried it on?


----------



## ar2151

I favor the SBGM221, I dig the GMT and the blue.


----------



## darwin95

ruuskystar said:


> Love the strap Darwin95. Looks great!
> 
> What's your wrist size? Lug to lug on this watch is around the 46.5mm mark. Do you find the lugs too long in any way?


got 7" 'round' wrist. I found 061 to be near perfect with me. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzie01

The bottom one wins for me


----------



## 14060

I love the look of the SBGM221.


----------



## danslides

GMT all the way. It’s on my list, but I already have a black dial GS GMT. 

I have no need for any GMT function but for some reason I’m always drawn to GMTs with nice dials.


----------



## HowManyWatches

Just got this watch as an engagement gift from the fiance. SBGW235 Manual Wind at 37mm.

Also, the blued seconds hand makes the overall dial very interesting.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

HowManyWatches said:


> Just got this watch as an engagement gift from the fiance. SBGW235 Manual Wind at 37mm.
> 
> Also, the blued seconds hand makes the overall dial very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a keeper


----------



## blasibr

SBGM221!


----------



## EunosMX5

+1 to the Hi-Beat. It’s absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## whineboy

HowManyWatches said:


> Just got this watch as an engagement gift from the fiance. SBGW235 Manual Wind at 37mm.
> 
> Also, the blued seconds hand makes the overall dial very interesting.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


The fiance has great taste, congratulations - on both the engagement and the watch!

An ancestor sends its best wishes:









Do you find the pyramidal index markers flash more than most other watches? I do, when I rock my wrist the flashes run in a circle. The more rectangular indices on other GSs don't do it as much.


----------



## HowManyWatches

whineboy said:


> The fiance has great taste, congratulations - on both the engagement and the watch!
> 
> An ancestor sends its best wishes:
> 
> View attachment 13525459
> 
> 
> Do you find the pyramidal index markers flash more than most other watches? I do, when I rock my wrist the flashes run in a circle. The more rectangular indices on other GSs don't do it as much.


Thanks. We actually went to several ADs in SoCal but the salesmen wanted were too greedy. Almost got the IWC Pilot 40mm but the AD only gave 10% discount. Told the future wifey that the price was too high. Instead, I just picked out the Grand Seiko over the internet instead.

You're right about the diamond polished indices. They reflect light like crazy and when you twirl your wrist the watch dial just shines!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodian

Lucien369 said:


> I chose for myself the SBGW231.
> 
> Perfect on a brown alligator strap.


Another user in this thread (@whineboy) described the 031 dial as more lemony. Would you agree? Your 231 is the successor to the 031.


----------



## Lucien369

More like old silk, that why I swapped to a brown alligator strap.

It doesn't work well with a black strap.

SBGW253G white
SBGW231 cream
SBGX319 silver


----------



## abujordan

GS marketing should use your photo of the 231. Compare to the photo in the OP (no disrespect intended), wow.

My pick - 231.



gshock626 said:


> I vote for the 231. Love mine.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knuk

I visited the dealer to purchase a SBGM221. Ended up with a SBGA211. Nuts.


----------



## ispeshaled

Quick update...I decided to go with the SBGW231! It's on the way to me as we speak from Seiyajapan.

The Patek Calatrava is a grail of mine...this watch should serve me well until then


----------



## Lo0o0o0n

Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## Lo0o0o0n

oh my how have not come across this thread before?! i've been eyeing a ivory/cream GS watch for quite a while!

anybody seen the new spring drive ivory/cream dial before in the flesh? i was pretty sure i would be getting the GMT until i saw this! dial doesn't look as creamy as previous models though... which is why i think i need to see one that's not on my screen

View attachment 13735623


----------



## Tickythebull

I love the look of the 261 but have seen one in real life. My SBGJ has a beautiful tapestry striped dial.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Shoul have said have not seen in real life.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Tickythebull said:


> I love the look of the 261 but have seen one in real life. My SBGJ has a beautiful tapestry striped dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


I love the 261

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid

This is what I picked.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

The SBGA373 has a champagne dial, looks quite creamy. Changes as the light changes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r

berni29 said:


> Hi The SBGA373 has a champagne dial, looks quite creamy. Changes as the light changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oooh i do like the style of the power reserve indicator. Increasing the height of the lines with the increase in power. Wish my GS SBGA099 Spring Drive had that style.


----------



## heineken4u

SBGR255G gets my vote. Why do I never see this watch talked about? I love the bracelet and case/dial, and those crown guards! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

I think it’s the crown guards that put people off with this case design, also it’s slightly smaller than the modern standard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

Personally I would’ve have gone with the 221 because I’m a GMT fan. No mistakes here tho!


----------



## ispeshaled

And here it is....wow what a beauty








Maybe I have a thing for no-date handwinders


----------



## Bgeezy

SBGM221


----------



## dcfis

I like the 021 over the 221


----------



## obomomomo

ispeshaled said:


> And here it is....wow what a beauty
> View attachment 13750077
> 
> 
> Maybe I have a thing for no-date handwinders
> View attachment 13750083


Nice pair! And that strap looks great on your Speedy


----------



## jam karet

Have the SBGM221, but considering trading it for the SBGW035/235.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

jam karet said:


> Have the SBGM221, but considering trading it for the SBGW035/235.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


jam karet, think long and hard about whether you want to make the trade, I think your 221 is one of the loveliest cream dialed GS's I've seen (I have an SBGW035 FWIW). The play of the blue GMT hand and GMT is great.

If you do change to the Wx35, you'll get different hands (dauphine, not sword) and simpler indices, they are pyramidal. Ispeshaled's photo shows that well. Funny thing is, the simpler hands and indices on mine flash much more than the fancier hands and indices on my SBGJ001 GMT. You will also save 3 mm of thickness.

I'm still captivated with my 035, so we can't talk about a trade ;-)


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## jam karet

whineboy said:


> jam karet, think long and hard about whether you want to make the trade, I think your 221 is one of the loveliest cream dialed GS's I've seen (I have an SBGW035 FWIW). The play of the blue GMT hand and GMT is great.
> 
> If you do change to the Wx35, you'll get different hands (dauphine, not sword) and simpler indices, they are pyramidal. Ispeshaled's photo shows that well. Funny thing is, the simpler hands and indices on mine flash much more than the fancier hands and indices on my SBGJ001 GMT. You will also save 3 mm of thickness.
> 
> I'm still captivated with my 035, so we can't talk about a trade ;-)


whineboy, I was just thinking out loud lol. I too love the blue gmt hand against the cream dial. Occasionally I just daydream about having a time-only dress watch which is why the Wx35 models come to mind. Enjoy your 035, she's quite the stunner.


----------



## GregNYC

I had the same question about a light-colored dial, and went for the SBGW253. Love it!


----------



## shadewithoutcolor

Classic, vintage aesthetic shared by both. The lugs could be a mm wider at 19, but both wear smaller than their 39.5mm diameter.


----------



## Puckbw11

jam karet said:


> Have the SBGM221, but considering trading it for the SBGW035/235.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am racking my brain trying to decide between these two models right now... why are you thinking of swapping?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Puckbw11 said:


> I am racking my brain trying to decide between these two models right now... why are you thinking of swapping?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mentioned it earlier...sometimes I just want a time-only dress watch. I don't know if I'd actually make the trade though. Every time I put on my 221 I fall in love all over again. Haha, first world problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Another one I like is the SBGA293. I actually had one back in 2013 (under its previous model name, SBGA057. Shouldn't have sold it!!


----------

